# Swap Meet & Car Show



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*G-WIZ AUTO ENTERTAINMENT*
* &*
* OAK TREE CENTER*
* PRESENTS*
* [FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] 1st ANNUAL CENTRAL JERSEY[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] SWAP MEET AUTO SHOW[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] VENDORS WANTED [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] SATURDAY 4/30/2011[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] Buy, Sell & Trade [/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]8am-6pm (Car Show)11am-5pm[/FONT]*​*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]




























































Oak Tree Center 
(Oak Tree Shopping Center Parking Lot)
1655 Oak Tree Road
Edison, NJ 08820


[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]If you have any type of Slot Cars, Track, RC Cars, RC Boats, Planes, Helicopters, Trains, Tanks Dolls, Doll House, Hot Wheels, Matchbox, Robots Etc. that you are looking to get a few dollars for it......you should give us a call or email us.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]doesn't matter Tables are available. Bobby Holt, will bring his NINCO 4 Lane Raceway. This is for those of you who have seen or ran these awesome slot cars....in years. So here's your chance to bring the whole family out and race for LOVE of the hobby.

This Is Big! It's time for all our families to come out and enjoy a day of old fashion Slot Car Racing with the your sons, daughters, wive, husands, grand parents, cousines & friends.......like we use to do in the early days and it was all about FUN, family & friends. Boy .......These Are The Days.

We have Radio Control Car Racing, Slot Car Racing And a whole lot of other things to do, like BUY, Sell & Trade 

$50.00 for a 10 X 10 Space
$75.00 for a 20 X 20 Space

Hosted By 
John Lege (Raceway Park)

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]Attractions:

Live Music, Stunt Show, Burnout Expo. All motorcycles welcomed to show their STUFF!!, Camera/Video coverage by First Look Media.

Sponsors:

Troyz Toyz/ RC Refurb /TP Racing (Slot & RC Car Racing)
Pasquale's Italian Restaurant Chili's Restaurant
Maggie Moo's Ice Cream Oak Tree Dollar/Party Corner
Edison Martial Arts Academy Big Cinema
Singas Pizza
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif] 
More Info:
Contact: 

G-Wiz @...................................................908-482-8132 or email: [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][email protected]
RC Refurb/TP Racing @...........................215-651-1272 or email: [email protected]
Troyz Toyz................................................609-222-5640 or email: [/FONT][/FONT]* *[email protected]**[FONT=Times New Roman, Times, serif]

Venders May Enter the Building Early as 7:00 AM
[/FONT]*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm. Awfully close to me.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Not to close to me,but I may go anyway.
>Tom<


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

Come on down.....we will love to have you. I'm going to have a few used HO Slot Cars for sale. It's for the cost.

Thx!
Marcus/Marie
215-651-1272
[email protected]
www.rcrefurbetc.com


----------

